# It's looking good for SASSY!!!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

YIPEEEEEE!!! It's NOT me!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

After receiving a copy of her application, I emailed her to make sure she is still interested. She is, she wants to adopt Senior Sassy. 

The application looks great. We will move forward with the rest of the process. I am sooo excited for Sassy. Here's what the gal emailed me.


Best regards,


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yay for Sassy! :chili: That is great! It's always great people who are willing to take Senior dogs! They need as much love as the young ones-if not more!! :wub: That's just great news!! :chili:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah!! :biggrin:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh, thanks fantastic, deb!! :chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is great news, Deb. Sassy is so cute, and I'm sure will make a wonderful addition to that family.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Deb that is wonderful news for Sassy :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: It looks as though she is going to be really happy and loved in her new home :thumbsup:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Ladies!!! I have a really good feeling about this. Just the fact that they put on the application they would like to help a dog up to 15-years-old, and will travel to pick her up. Wow!! I don't see many of those. What a wonderful family to open their hearts to a Senior. I sure hope all goes smoothly. If so, they are sure going to be surprised at how young Sassy seems. She has many, many years left on her.

They live in Phoenix, so Steve and Peg will be near by if anything is needed. I feel good about that, too. 

Geeze, I wasn't prepared for this. This is sooooo great!!! Please pray all goes well rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Deb, that is fantastic news. How wonderful for Sassy! :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh Deb :chili: :chili: What a big heart these people have! I'm so excited and I'm sending positive vibes Daisy's way!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:chili: rayer: rayer: :chili:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Yay! That's great news!!!! I hope everything comes out fabulously for Miss Sassy!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Deb, you are such an angel for these pups! If I ever need adopted, I'm coming to your house! Do you foster people? :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Yay! That's great news!!!! I hope everything comes out fabulously for Miss Sassy!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> Deb, you are such an angel for these pups! If I ever need adopted, I'm coming to your house! Do you foster people? :biggrin:[/B]



I do foster people. It is, however, stipulated, that I only foster people with dogs named Josie. :wub: :wub:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oops.....just catching up with this. Glad to hear that Sassy is wanted by the family in AZ. My Jolie is nearly 13 but you'd never know it. She sees the vet twice a year for blood work and check up and she's in great shape.....hopefully this family will have some good years with Sassy.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, that was fast!!! :chili: Hope everything works out!!! I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What Good News. Hopefully, everything will work out for Miss Sassy.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Gordo, Peg and I just came back from doing a home check at what I believe will be Sassy's forever home. ;-)

Let's just say that it went well enough that I'm thinking I've going to move too.... Sassy needs a butler doesn't she?  


Anyway... it is a very lovely family in a very nice area and with a great house and great shady yard. Sassy has done good... 
Peg and I have reported our findings to Mary and it looks good.


As an added service.... since we are a "full service" sort of an organization, Peg just happens to be planning on driving over to Fullerton next weekend to see her Dad and is available to provide any needed transportation services...


Yours truly will be staying home... probably cookin chicken all weekend to take care of our 9 Malts (includes 1 want to be Malt)... I think I'm already in Butler training...  Anyone know what a butler is paid??


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Most Butlers get paid a lot but due to your wonderful sense of humor you are down to minimum wage. Butlers do not have any humor. I do believe that 4 of thoses malts should not be eating chicken. They should be plugged into mom! :innocent:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is great news, Steve. And even greater if Peg can not only see her Dad but pick up Sassy in the process! The whole 'two birds with one stone' thing. If you're going to be her butler, can I be her lady-in-waiting??


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Anyone know what a butler is paid??[/B]


I wouldn’t imagine the wages are very good, but the benefits/rewards are great. 
especially when you're catering to clients of the furry variety. :biggrin:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh what wonderful news. Miss Sassy deserves the very best. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> YIPEEEEEE!!! It's NOT me!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> After receiving a copy of her application, I emailed her to make sure she is still interested. She is, she wants to adopt Senior Sassy.
> 
> ...


What great news for Sassy! I am so happy for you all! 

Cyndi


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

> Gordo, Peg and I just came back from doing a home check at what I believe will be Sassy's forever home. ;-)
> 
> Let's just say that it went well enough that I'm thinking I've going to move too.... Sassy needs a butler doesn't she?
> 
> ...


How wonderful for Sassy. So can there be made a stipulation that says they can only adopt her on one condition... that she MUST come play with us at our meet-up?


----------

